# Jarvis Walker anyone?



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

has anyone heard of or used a Jarvis Walker surf rod (its an australian company)? i bought a 7' inshore/ freshwater baitcaster rod of this brand and am EXTREMELY pleased with it, it is as durable as an Ugly-Stik and will launch baits like no inshore rod iv ever seen. it is rated for 1/4-1 1/4 oz baits but will throw a 2oz like its nothing. (it will easily throw a 1oz weight 70+ yards) it was a $20 rod but it has turned out to be one of the best purchases i have ever made. i just learned that they have a surf rod model now and was wondring if anyone has ever heard of or used it...............any info would be awsome :beer:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Now you got me doin' research!


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

They are Australian, though they have been bought by Penn. Walker has separate design and manufacturing facilities.

http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/softly/penn_reels.html

I have seen the rods (Tuff Tip) at Dick's... never tried one, but have been tempted due to cheap price.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

jarvis walker is by penn as hamlet said.
there's a bunch of them at wally world. they also have reels.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

The reels I dont like the feel of. The 7' boat spinning rods, I do like the feel of.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like Bimini Bay has their entire line - saw something about Penn making some of their stuff now? The Surf rods definitely aren't for heavy surf. They'll only toss a max of 4oz, so their probably best for slinging silvers. All rated 15-40 on line. Max 12'. But they are all really cheap, so the quality and longevity are probably not there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have three*

Two spinners and one coventional. Great rods for the price. The reels are good for a back up or loners.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*correct me*

But i thought these reels werent that great at all. On ebay you can pick up 3 for a $1 ....I have seen them at flea markets, and they felt really loose. Also the reviews on them, arent good at all......:fishing: so other then loner reels, are they really worth the trouble??  Bass pro shops has a entry reel call the "Sea loin" ($39) I got one to use as a loner reel, going on two years....and it still doing pretty good. And compare to the jarvis reels, the sea loin feel alot better.....my .02


*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*   :beer:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Walker*

I was once really close to Jarvis Walkers brother Johnny. We became too close though and I had to sever those ties. Darn I miss ol Johhny sometimes!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

big red jeep said:


> I was once really close to Jarvis Walkers brother Johnny. We became too close though and I had to sever those ties. Darn I miss ol Johhny sometimes!


LOL, when did you severed your ties with Johny? When you joined AA??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

A certain someone who used to be prominent on this board (think like 5 years ago) bought a bunch of Jarvis Walker combos in 9 and 10' rods before he got into rod building. At the time they were described as made by Penn but for the Australian market. They were ok. Nothing spectacular but a decent buy for the little bit they cost.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a large Jarvis Walker Integra spinning reel that I bought about four years ago from Bob's down in Duck; one of my reels didn't get packed so I was one short. I have to say that I still fish the thing-- it's rugged, it's reasonably smooth, it has good line capacities and I've landed some big fish with it (35" striper, 28" blue). I wouldn't trade in my first line reels for it, but all in all it's a great piece of gear for the price, makes for a respectable loaner/backup reel, and can take a fair bit of abuse.

If they're still around when my three-year-old is ready for his first 7' rod and trip to the beach, I'll probably outfit him with Walker gear based on the price and the ruggedness.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive got two huge JW spinning reels. Love them for the price...


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*No*

bimini bay, tsunami, jarvis walker are all made by a distributor in jersey, Folsom, who gets all this junk made in china... they are a distributor, NOT a manufacture...

As you can tell, i think they suck a$$... they compete as a mfg to all the other mfg stuff that they sell, (penn, okuma, and every single other fishing company that they sell as a dist,. Since China has opened up trade/mfg easy... anyone can do as long as you have some volume....
.
The penn name on the reel is to only give it credit cause penn has the reputation... it is still junk with a penn sticker on it


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

funny you mention tsunami, ever noticed them copy everything? from spro swivels to lures to rods. soon they're gonna have some reels and sunglasses .

BTW, i own a tsunami airwave and it is so light, and it's a good bang for the buck.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

well like i said i have never used any of their surf rods, just my inshore/ freshie rod (which i love) and i have never even seen one of their reels, i think ill just stick to shimano and PENN for that.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Walker Brothers*



HellRhaY said:


> LOL, when did you severed your ties with Johny? When you joined AA??


Ol John and I stopped hangin together around '96. I was thinkin of doin the AA thing but found I was havin trubl spellin it!


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Jarvis Boat Rod*

Never used the surf rod, but I do have and love my 5'6'' 50-80lb boat rod that I use for my big baits off the pier. Ther rod impressed my as I ws able to horse a 10lb jack from going under the pier. I got it at wally world as I forgot to put my Penn in the rod tube and the local shops wanted $$$$ for a decent boat rod. Not a fan of wally wolrd, but at 4:00 am where ya going to get a rod?


----------

